# filesystem ext4 corrotto [RISOLTO]

## johnnystuff

salve

da un po' di giorni ho notato che una partizione di storage era lentissima a montare e un semplice ls ci metteva quasi 2 minuti a restituire l'output, dando poi come risultato alcuni file illeggibili per input/output error. Quindi ho pensato di dare un bel fsck, con l'opzione -f come indicato nel getoo wiki, anche se quell'opzione non c'è nel man   :Rolling Eyes: 

risultato...... parecchi inode sballati, li correggo e poi passa ai blocchi. Solo che dopo un certo blocco pare che siano tutti da correggere, quindi ho provato con -pf per avere la correzione automatica ma.....

 *Quote:*   

> # fsck -pf /dev/sdb1
> 
> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16.2
> 
> Error reading block 524320 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read) while getting next inode from scan.
> ...

 

quindi? c'è un modo per poter avere una correzione ricorsiva dei blocchi fuori posto? il rischio di perdita di dati quanto è alto? per ora avendo corretto gli i-node e alcuni blocchi non è "sparito" niente.

Altre cose da fare prima o invece di quello che sto provando a fare?Last edited by johnnystuff on Tue Oct 05, 2010 8:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bi-andrea

sicuro che non hai l'HD che si sta rovinando e infatti non trovi dei dati perchè risiedevano dei dati in dei cluster dell'HD?

----------

## johnnystuff

che l'hd stia andando mi pare strano perchè è nuovo, un caviar green preso a novembre ed essendo di storage non lo montavo quasi mai. altre partizioni sullo stesso hd non hanno nessun problema. sinceramente non so cosa sia successo, forse un riavvio improvviso ma non ricordo esattamente. cmq ho fatto andare tutto il giorno fsck -y e ha fatto un primo lentissimo giro anche se poi è terminato con un msg di errore e ci sono ancora inconsistenze a livello di blocchi. purtroppo ora non ho tempo per lanciare un altro fsck. appena posso lo farò.

----------

## Zizo

Non vuol dire nulla il fatto che sia nuovo o che altre partizioni funzionino correttamente, e te lo dico dopo aver mandato in rma della western digital 2 hd da 320 gb wd3200bevt, che da nuovi avevano settori danneggiati e quindi riallocati.

Come se non bastasse la wd non fa dei tool proprio spettacolari, visto che spesso e volentieri i loro cd di diagnostica non funzionano restituendo errori di varia natura.

Quindi a mio avviso potresti procedere in questo modo:

- Se hai gnome installa sys-apps/gnome-disk-utility che dovrebbe anche farti visualizzare i dati smart del disco fisso, ed eseguire i test di diagnostica.

- In via alternativa potresti installare sys-apps/smartmontools, il cui scopo è sempre lo stesso, ma è di un uso meno immediato.

- Eventualmente puoi scaricarti una live, tipo so che in ubuntu/mint 9.10 ci sono i tool sopra citati (nella 10.04 non ci sono, vanno installati)

- Se hai una partizione windows esistono i tool di diagnostica wd.

Se uno di questi metodi ti riscontra problemi (quelli più tipici riguardano i settori danneggiati/riallocati) puoi provare il cd bootable della wd, che dovrebbe poter sistemare alcuni errori di carattere non fisico, ma come dicevo prima spesso non funziona.

In ogni caso sai che se ci sono errori smart e non passa i test il disco viene sostituito dal produttore in quanto difettoso.

P.S.: la scelta di un live cd per eseguire i test è la migliore in quanto meno accedi al disco meglio è, almeno finché non hai constatato che non è un problema del fisico.

In ogni caso poi conviene creare un'immagine di backup del disco con ddrescue, da salvare a parte e sulla quale si può lavorare senza stressare l'hd, utilizzando programmi come testdisk o photorec: il primo utile in caso l'albero dei file sia ancora leggibile, anche parzialmente; il secondo in casi più disastrosi può recuperare i file più comuni nonostante non ci sia più alcun indice disponibile.

----------

## johnnystuff

grazie Zizo ottime dritte, non sapevo dei tool WD. ora sono su win e provo a scaricarli, ma funzionano a "basso livello" o lavorano sul file-system? Cioè, scusa l'ignoranza, ma i-node e blocchi non sono fissati dal file-system? Se ci fossero errori fisici mkfs non dovrebbe dirmelo quando provo a "costruire" un file-system sulla partizione?

cmq non uso gnome quindi andrò di smart, ci avevo pensato ma oggi il fsck è andato per circa 8 ore e non ho molto tempo per risolvere la questione. Rescue-live ne ho un paio abbastanza recenti, quindi proverò con calma a seguire i tuoi suggerimenti. Ovviamente, poichè murphy è dio, la faccenda ha colpito proprio la partizione in cui avevo messo tutti i miei file e dati storici, 10 anni di robaccia più o meno -.-

----------

## Zizo

SMART (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.) lavora a basso livello, ed è quindi indipendente dal file system (per quel che ne so). Non fa altro che raccogliere tutta una serie di dati legati allo stato del disco fisso, e di avvertire in anticipo se ci sono anomalie.

Il mio consiglio è di lasciare stare fsck e di controllare che non sia l'hd ad avere problemi: fsck controlla solo il file system, smart controlla solo lo stato del disco. 

Uno dei problemi più comuni è quello dei settori danneggiati: il disco fisso è diviso in settori, e capita che alcuni non siano più leggibili/scrivibili. Quando questo accade i dati scritti in precedenza in quel settore possono non essere recuperabili (si ha quindi una parziale perdita di dati, che può corrompere il fs), inoltre quel settore viene marcato come danneggiato e l'hd lo ricolloca con uno di scorta che tiene alla fine del disco. Ne consegue un calo delle prestazioni proporzionale ai settori danneggiati/ricollocati perché le testine del disco dovranno spostarsi alla fine ogni volta che ne trovano. Inoltre i settori di scorta non sono infiniti, non so cosa accada quando sono esauriti ma immagino nulla di buono, come minimo lo spazio inizia a diminuire.

Se questo è il tuo caso, non penso che fsck riesca a rimediare, anzi, quasi sicuramente il risultato sarà peggiore.

Ora prova a postare l'output di 

```
smartctl -a /dev/tuodisco
```

Verifica inoltre che il tool wd per windows ti dia gli stessi valori, inoltre sempre dal tool per win fai partire un test: quello rapido dura un paio di minuti, il lungo anche ore. Se il corto fallisce non provare nemmeno quello lungo, il disco è da cambiare, altrimenti eseguili entrambi.

Il bello di tutto ciò è che magari non hai niente e ti metto un'ansia tremenda  :Very Happy:  .

EDIT: Per il discorso mkfs, non penso proprio se ne accorga.

----------

## johnnystuff

no guarda l'ansia tremenda me l'ha fatta venire fsck trovando i-node e blocchi sballati per 8 ore, te mi stai dando informazioni preziose. E tanto per andare a bomba sull'argomento: il test corto sotto win ha fallito, disco scassato -.-

ora devo provare a salvare il salvabile da gentoo, ma ora non posso passare di là per vari motivi. Entro oggi faccio qualche prova con smart per avere una diagnosi più dettagliata poi vedo quel che riesco a salvare. 

a proposito, visto che il disco l'ho comprato su un e-negozio, mi sai già dare qualche dritta su come funziona la resa del pezzo? Mi devo rivolgere all'e-negozio o a qualche centro assistenza WD?

----------

## Zizo

Innanzitutto auguri, ne hai bisogno, sopratutto dopo aver fatto andare fsck su un disco con problemi.

Ora a mio avviso potresti procedere in questo modo:

- Scarica System Rescue Cd che vai sul sicuro ed è basata su gentoo e quindi ti è pure familiare.

- Utilizza ddrescue per creare un'immagine del disco.

- Poi con testdisk recuperi il recuperabile, o al limite photorec se la situazione è proprio disastrosa.

Un po' di dettagli aggiuntivi: NON accedere più al disco, se proprio devi farlo fallo in modalità read-only (ro in fstab e in mount).

Quando utilizzerai la distro live NON montare il disco, i tool di recupero lavorano con dischi smontati.

Procurati un altro disco fisso di capacità superiore a quello rotto, in quanto verrà creata un'immagine della stessa dimensione dell'hd problematico. Di conseguenza il file system del disco che utilizzerai per il backup dovrà supportare file di dimensioni notevoli, usa ext3 che vai sul sicuro. Si può suddividere il file immagine in più parti, prova a vedere se trovi qualcosa in http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/manual/ddrescue_manual.html.

N.B.: Assicurati che il disco di backup sia sano, quindi esegui i test anche per quello!

Per creare un'immagine puoi utilizzare

```
ddrescue -n "/dev/discorotto" "/mnt/backup/immagine.img" "logfile"
```

 per un backup relativamente rapido, e se poi vuoi tentare di recuperare tutto il recuperabile utilizza

```
ddrescue -d -r3 "/dev/discorotto" "/mnt/backup/immagine.img" "logfile"
```

con "/dev/discorotto","/mnt/backup/immagine.img" e "logfile" uguali a prima, e per "discorotto" si intende tutto il disco, quindi per esempio "sda", non "sda1", che se si è corrotta anche sola una partizione puoi star tranquillo che le altre non sono prese meglio. Possono volerci giorni, tutto dipende dallo stato dell'hd.

Un volta creata l'immagine si può levare il disco da mandare in garanzia, e lavorare solo sull'immagine utilizzando testdisk, che dalla versione 6.11 supporta anche ext4, con il quale puoi riversare i dati recuperabili in un nuovo hd.

Questa naturalmente non è l'unica procedura, ma è quella che ti consiglio e che mi ha dato maggiori soddisfazioni. Se il disco avesse anche problemi a livello di testine/motore e senti strani rumori, avvolgilo in un paio di sacchetti e mettilo in freezer per qualche ora, dovresti riuscire a resuscitarlo temporaneamente, anche se penso non sia il tuo caso.

Per la sostituzione del disco prova a rivolgerti dove l'hai comprato, anche se sicuramente loro ti diranno di utilizzare la procedura rma di wd: http://support.wdc.com/warranty/index_end.asp?lang=it, sito dal quale verifichi se il disco è coperto da garanzia e poi aprire una pratica per la sostituzione. Unico problema è che sono molto pignoli e con un minimo errore di spedizione/imballo non ti cambiano un bel niente.

Come ultima nota ti vorrei consigliare di stare alla larga da wd, sarò io ma ultimamente ho in continuazione gente con problemi come questo.

Se riesci prova un seagate, con i quali mi trovo da dio, stando però attento a non andare su i maxtor, fascia bassa di seagate. Magari in giro troverai qualcuno che ti dice l'opposto, poi va a fortuna  :Smile: 

P.S.: Forse è meglio spostare il topic in discussioni.

----------

## johnnystuff

tanto per partire dalle buone notizie......

 *Quote:*   

> Se il disco avesse anche problemi a livello di testine/motore e senti strani rumori, avvolgilo in un paio di sacchetti e mettilo in freezer per qualche ora, dovresti riuscire a resuscitarlo temporaneamente, anche se penso non sia il tuo caso. 

 

è proprio il mio caso   :Laughing: 

sento quasi continuamente un leggero rumore tipo "macinino", a volte sparisce, ma raramente. Ad occhio, anzi ad orecchio, sembrerebbe un rumore ti testina. Ovviamente all'inizio non c'era ma chiedendo ad altri mi han detto che anche loro ce l'avevano e non mi sono preoccupato più di tanto. 

Per la scelta del HD mi ero documentato parecchio ed in effetti al scelta alla fine era tra un seagate e un caviar green. Avendo un caviar blue come disco di sistema e sentendo tanti elogi sui green mi ero fidato e ho preso quello da 1.5Tb per lo storage. Bravo me   :Laughing: 

Per la questione dell'immagine con ddrescue scusa ma ti vorrei chiedere perchè non posso fare una copia della partizione. Mi spiego. Ci sono 3 partizioni da 500Gb, la prima con documenti e pacchi di libri e roba varia scaricata dalla rete negli ultimi 7-8 anni almeno. E' quella incriminata. La seconda con una ventina di film che però ho anche sulla partizione ntfs "di scambio" sul disco di sistema (il caviar blue). La terza è ancora da formattare. Quindi se dovessi fare come dici tu mi dovrei comprare prima un disco da 2Tb per fare un'immagine di un disco praticamente vuoto e i cui dati sensibili sono solo in una piccola aprte, quella danneggiata. Siceramente vorrei evitare la spesa, anche perchè se mi cambiano l'hd poi mi trovo con 3.5Tb di dischi per storage che non saprei neanche vagamente come utilizzare.   :Razz: 

Cmq oggi mi studio un po' ddrescue e vedo di fare delle "prove" in ro per backuppare il backuppabile.

----------

## Zizo

In effetti 1.5tb sono parecchi, pensavo a dimensioni dell'ordine dei gb.

Per la partizone leggi il manuale di ddrescue, perchè puoi specificare una determinata porzione di disco, o semplicemente utilizzare /dev/sda1 o quello che è per specificare la singola partizione. Non so se puoi farlo con l'opzione -d, che abilita l'accesso diretto, eventualmente toglila.

Io ti consigliavo di fare tutto perchè i settori difettosi sono casuali, e quindi è probabile che siano diffusi su tutto il disco, come anche no, non sapendo che 1tb è sacrificabile/vuoto.

Il rumore che dovresti sentire sono dei "tick" ad intervalli regolari, tipo due calamite che si attaccano, che è appunto la testina che torna in posizione di riposo, ed è lo stesso rumore che senti quando spegni i dischi. Per il rumore a "macinino" penso sia perchè il disco è frammentato, o comunque quando la testina si sposta, ma non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, visto che non ho mai "ascoltato" il rumore di un disco che ha problemi con il motore.

Se non vuoi perdere tempo o non sai dove salvare i dati recuperati non montare la partizione, piuttosto prova testdisk su di essa. Dal programma puoi infatti esplorare il disco danneggiato, e salvare direttamente quello che ti interessa in una nuova partizione, magari nel disco definitivo che puoi farti arrivare dalla wd senza inviare il tuo.

----------

## bi-andrea

Quindi è proprio l'HD, un problema fisico, che non lo rimedi..............giusto?

Copia il copiabile altrove e poi sostituisilo............

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## johnnystuff

dopo alcuni inutili tentativi con strumenti "normali" devo optare per la sostituzione "anticipata" del disco, nel senso che mi faccio spedire quello sostitutivo da WD poi gli mando quello scassato, così spero di potermi appellare a San Ddrescue e salvare il salvabile. Mi sa che passerà un po' di tempo...... grazie ancora zizo   :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

Di nulla, solo assicurati che il disco che ti mandano sia sano, quindi se fossi in te appena arriva eseguirei un test lungo e terrei controllati i valori smart per assicurarmi che non dia problemi.

Forse non lo ai, ma i dischi che mandano in garanzia sono dischi riparati e non nuovi, e, come già accennato, mi è capitato che per ben due volte consecutive il disco sostitutivo si è rivelato difettoso.

----------

## johnnystuff

dopo un breve periodo di meditazione su come agire........... arieccome ad uppare   :Razz: 

mi è arrivato oggi il disco "nuovo" dalla WD, ho montato tutto quanto e al momento scrivo direttamente da systemrescuecd. Ho provato a fare i primi test con testdisk ma molte cose non mi sono chiarissime, tanto per cominciare ho eseguito la funzione "create image" dopo aver selezionato la partizione da backuppare e come destinazione il nuovo disco (per ora unica partizione ext3) ma quando arriva a creare un file di 2Gb tondi tondi si ferma dicendo "No space left on device to create the image" o una cosa del genere, peccato che ci sia il 99% del disco vuoto.

in ogni caso ora farò altre prove con ddrescue e cercherò di creare questa benedetta immagine della partizione incriminata. La mia domanda quindi è: ma poi che ci faccio con il file.img che creerò in un modo o nell'altro? è un'immagine "montabile" o bisogna poi passarla attraverso qualche altro programma per tirarci fuori i file recuperati? in ogni caso l'immagine creata da testdisk è un .dd che se provo a montare con mount -o loop mi da errore "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop1"

ora passo un po' a ddrescue

......... sperando che san zizo mi senta   :Laughing: 

dimenticavo: il disco nuovo è apposto, verificato con i WD diagnostic tool.

----------

## Zizo

Ciao, per la creazione dell'immagine ti consiglio ddrescue.

Citando un post precedente: *Quote:*   

> Per creare un'immagine puoi utilizzare
> 
> ```
> ddrescue -n "/dev/discorotto" "/mnt/backup/immagine.img" "logfile"
> ```
> ...

 

L'immagine che vai a creare la puoi usare proprio come fosse un hd, quindi puoi montarla se il fs non è corrotto, tentare il recupero dei dati con tool appositi come appunto testdisk o riversarla bit per bit nel nuovo hd.

----------

## johnnystuff

ueilà  :Smile: 

sono proprio i comandi che voglio usare, il primo per la precisione sta andando da un'ora abbondante e ha scritto circa 5Gb di file riscontrando un errore "solo" (metto le virgolette perchè il -n dovrebbe leggere solo i blocchi non danneggiati.....   :Rolling Eyes:  ) cmq mi sa che ci metterà un bel po'. 

quindi ricapitolando: ddrescure -n mi farà un'immagine dei file che se non ho capito male dovrebbero essere tutti leggibili, quindi la monto e dovrei essere a posto,  mentre con -d -r3 avrò una copia del disco intero (anche se prima vorrei provare senza -d per fargli recuperare solo la partizione che mi importa) e qui non ho capito una cosa: come si comporta ddrescue con i cambi di partizione? che fa quando si accorge che gli ultimi 500Gb non hanno neanche un filesystem? Chiedo perchè non vorrei che looppasse all'inifinito o che mi desse errori dopo 12 ore di esecuzione o chessò io

e poi che mi dici del classico dd if=/dev/scassato of=/dev/nuovo ? mi pare che dd non legga i blocchi danneggiati, quindi non sarebbe il modo più semplice per procedere e arraffare tutto?

In ogni caso passando a bomba a testdisk, sempre se non ho capito male, dovrei montare l'immagine come fosse una partizione o un disco e poi passarla a testdisk. Ma non lavora su partizioni smontate?? E come faccio a passargli un file se non monto la partizione su cui sta? E soprattutto: a che serve se posso montare le immagini create da ddrescue con un normalissimo mount? Avrai già capito che non ci ho capito una mazza di testdisk, quindi speriamo che non ci sia bisogno di photorec   :Razz: 

----------

## Zizo

ddrescue lo utilizzi solo su una partizione o su tutto il disco? Se è suddiviso in partizioni e l'ultima è vuota puoi creare un'immagine per ogni partizione, o una di tutto il disco e fermare ddrescue quando arriva al primo blocco della partizione vuota.

I due comandi ddrescue sono da applicare in successione: il primo dà una passata relativamente veloce, in quanto salta i settori danneggiati senza tentare di recuperarli. Il secondo comando invece cerca di estrarre più dati possibili dai settori che il primo ddrescue ha saltato (par fargli sapere quali sono i settori saltati bisogna specificare sempre lo stesso file di log), e procede in questo modo: prende un settore non leggibile, lo divide in parti e tenta la lettura di ciascuna parte. Le parti che contengono errori vengono a loro volta suddivise e lette, e così via, circoscrivendo il più possibile la zona dell'errore. Questa è la sostanziale differenza tra dd e ddrescue.

Dopo la prima passata prova già ad utilizzare testdisk per recuperare quello che ti interessa e testane la bontà. Se dovesse mancare qualcosa o ti ritrovi con dei dati danneggiati, fai partire il secondo comando di ddrescue, tendendo presente che richiede tempi biblici se il numero di settori danneggiati è elevato.

Per testdisk non serve montare l'immagine, anche perché avendo il fs danneggiato non ci riusciresti. Semplicemente dai in pasto l'immagine a testdisk, se richiesto specifica il tipo di tavola delle partizioni (generlamente intel/pc ) e fai analizza. Ti troverà il/i file system presenti nel disco e potrai navigare all'interno di essi ed effettuare una copia dei file/cartelle interessate con il tasto "c".

----------

## johnnystuff

ddrescue l'ho lanciato solo su sdb1, non su tutto sdb e mi fa piacere che -n sia l'opzione "veloce" perchè non so se per domani sera ha finito (avendo 4 core a 3.2GHz e 4Gb di ram speravo in qualcosa di meno), mi sa che per motivi pratici non potrò neanche provare l'opzione "cattiva" a meno che non recupero un pc e lo metto lì a lavorare per una settimana. 

In testdisk avevo già provato a far l'analisi del tisco con partizione Intel/pc ma senza grossi risultati con l'opzione seccessiva di backup (ora non ricordo esattamente come si chiama). Spero di avere più fortuna con l'immagine fatta da ddrescue. 

Per ora grazie ancora  :Wink: 

----------

## johnnystuff

aggiornamento del mattino..........

nella notte mi sa che è arrivato ai blocchi danneggiati e gli inode farfallini...... in pratica:

 *Quote:*   

> ipos:    33620 MB,   errors:      49,    average rate:     715 kB/s

 

mentre fino a ieri sera erano 2 soltanto gli errori e la velocità media almeno il doppio, che cmq mi pareva già un po' bassa ma vabbè....... mi chiedevo: se ora comincia a trovare problemi a raffica non è che mi conviene killare il processo (ctrl-c o kill diretto) e vedere quello che ha fatto e rimandare a un "ddrescue -d -r3" la possibilità di fare il giro completo (fine del mondo permettendo)? Sarebbe bello, ma l'immagine di backup è leggibile/montabile se killo il ddrescue -n? Il file di log sarà poi utilizzabile da ddrescue in versione cattiva o dovrà ripartire da zero?

----------

## Zizo

Il bello di ddrescue è che lavora solo sui blocchi necessari, e quindi puoi terminare il processo e poi riprenderlo quando vuoi, a condizione che il file di log, la partizione di origine e il file di destinazione siano gli stessi.

715 kB/s è una discreta velocità tutto sommato: abilitando le opzioni per l'analisi approfondita dei blocchi danneggiati ti ritroverai per lunghi tempi con velocità inferiori a 10 byte/s.

Per quanto riguarda invece l'immagine si va un po' a fortuna, dipende tutto da quanto danneggiata è la struttura del filesystem. Più che tentare di montarla io proverei con testdisk. Sarebbe comunque bene lasciare finire almeno la prima passata.

P.S.: tempo di "ddrescue -n" + tempo di "ddrescue -d -r3" ~= tempo di solo "ddrescue -d -r3", con l'unica differenza che dando due comandi separati ti ritrovi con un'immagine finita in meno tempo, e solo se questa non è sufficiente procedi con il secondo ddrescue.

Inoltre se per qualche motivo volessi assolutamente montare l'immagine incompleta, assicurati di farlo con

```
mount -t ext3 -o ro,noload,loop immagine /mnt/mount
```

per assicurare che non venga scritto nulla su di essa.

Io che sono paranoico ti direi addirittura di creare un immagine il più perfetta possibile, per poi crearne una copia su cui lavorare: in questo caso potresti tentare l'fsck sull'immagine senza che tutto vada rovinato.

----------

## johnnystuff

allora...... ho bloccato ddrescue perchè si era impantanato in una palude di blocchi danneggiati, nelle ultime 8 ore di lavoro ha scritto circa 1 Gb sui 35 totali che aveva scritto nelle 16 precedenti, quindi ho copiato l'immagine e ho fatto un po' di prove su uno dei 2 file. Provando a montarla direttamento mi da errore:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
> 
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> 
> 

 

andando di testdisk per ora non ho avuto maggior fortuna. Spiego passopasso quello che ho fatto: prima ho provato con la tabella tipo Intel/pc ma non c'è stato verso di fargli vedere niente, allora ho pensato di provare con "none" e in efetti qualcosa è venuto fuori, ma niente albero di file o altro. Quindi, si parte da questo menu di opzioni:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [Analyse] Analyse current partition structure and search for lost partitions                                                                                                                              
> 
> [ Advanced ]  Filesystem Utils                                                                                                                                                                                
> ...

 

vado prima di tutto con la prima,  parte un check sul "disco" che ha trovato magicamente un filesystem ext3 (unica partizione ovviamente) e procedendo con l'analisi viene fuori questo:

 *Quote:*   

> The following partitions can't be recovered:                                                                                                                                                                  
> 
>      Partition               Start        End    Size in sectors                                                                                                                                              
> 
> D ext3                     0   0  1 65271 253 62 1048594616                                                                                                                                                   
> ...

 

notare la prima riga -.-

A quel punto l'unica opzione è "Continue" che riporta il tutto all'ormai familiare schermata vuota in cui non c'è più nessuna partizione e il msg:

 *Quote:*   

> Structure: Ok.                                                                                                                                                                                                
> 
> Keys A: add partition, L: load backup, Enter: to continue 

 

continuo e mi chiede se voglio fare un ulteriore check, ovviamente dico sì e mi riesce la tabella di prima ma con una piccola differenza: se continuo mi evidenzia in verde la partizione HFS e mi aggiunge l'opzione per cambiare il tipo di partizione (il codicillo che indica il tipo di filesystem) ma non lo cambio anche perchè non so bene cosa sia sta partizione di 6Mb sugli interi 35Gb. Se continuo mi dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Partition                  Start        End    Size in sectors                                                                                                                                           
> 
>    P HFS                   3830  66  3  4585  89 40   12130562 [^P]                                                                                                                                           
> 
> Write isn't available because the partition table type "None" has been selected.  

 

e il "Continue" mi riporta appalla al menu iniziale.

Insomma, mi sono impantanato in un loop senza fine in cui tutto quello che son riuscito a capire è che testdisk non ci vede niente di leggibile nella mia immagine. Ora mi chiedo: ho sbagliato o dimenticato qualcosa? Può essere che con un'immagine completa i risultati siano un po' migliori? Sonceramente non so neanche se ho il tempo di farla perchè devo rispedire il disco alla WD entro l'11 settembre. 

E' presagio di disastro per i miei preziosi byte?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Zizo

Proprio perché dovrai consegnarlo se fossi in te continuerei a creare l'immagine nel modo più completo possibile.

Poi avrai tempo di effettuare tutti i tentativi possibili, e mal che vada salvare il salvabile con photorec.

Naturalmente questo secondo la mia opinione ed esperienza, qualcuno potrebbe suggerirti una strada migliore.

----------

## johnnystuff

piccolo riassunto: l'hard disk sostitutivo mi è arrivato il 24 Agosto, dal 26 ho lanciato un ddrescue con l'obbiettivo di fare questa benedetta immagine del disco scassato. Dopo qualche giorno ero ancora in alto mare e ho chiesto una dilazione nella consegna dell'hard disk difettoso che mi è stata prontamente concessa dall'assistenza WD (altri 30 giorni), per cui ddrescue ha continuato a macinare giorno e notte ininterrottamente fino a mezzora fa. Nel frattempo l'uso del pc è stato come sempre abbastanza massiccio. Ovviamente nessun blocco nè riavvio più o meno forzato. 

Una settimana fa circa ddrescue aveva finalmente finito la costruzione dell'immagine ma con sommo stupore mi sono accorto che dopo aver scritto i circa 500Gb di immagine ora stava ripercorrendo indietro il percorso con il simpatico messaggio "trimming failed blocks", solo che a una velocità moooolto più lenta di quanto stava facendo nella precedente fase di "costruzione". Al che mi son reso conto che neanche 3 mesi mi sarebbero bastati per fargli finire la marcia indietro e ho interrotto e provato a vedere che succedeva con testdisk sull'immagine così scritta. 

Testdisk ha riconosciuto perfettamente tutto e mi è stato possibile addirittura montare l'immagine e copiare selvaggiamente tutto quanto sul nuovo hd.

Sinceramente non ci speravo molto, ma invece...... TUTTO SALVO!!   :Very Happy: 

Grazie a ddrescue, a gentoo e soprattutto a questo forum e a zizo. riuscire a recuperare 10 anni di documenti vari non ha prezzo!

----------

## Zizo

Ottima conclusione  :Smile: 

----------

